# Insidious (From the makers of Paranormal Activity and Saw)



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;E1YbOMDI59k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1YbOMDI59k[/video]


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

it's the guy from alvin and the chipmunks DD

good actors...not a really amazing idea or a new one, but I guess I'll go see it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw the movie title and thought of Deo and Winds.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the end of it, all like "BOO! We aren't gonna resort to an actual monster voice so here is someone breathing heavily into a microphone while we add the sound of a broken string"
Seriously, looks like typical bargain bin horror to me.


----------

